# look close



## spoker (Aug 28, 2017)

some ppl looked at this bike and passed as they only saw a single speed lightweight girls bike,i saw a perfect violet seat,mint grips,nice stem and bars,big cap bow pedals,og schwinn white wall,and a yellow band 2 speed,bike was on cr as a single speed


----------

